# T 625 left hand drive wanted



## 100288 (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi can anyone advise me of a dealer where I can get a left hand drive T 625 Burstner. Also any problem areas (If any) of this model. I currently own a Hymer Starline, which I think is high spec and pretty good quality, which if anyone is interested is advertised with Motorhome fact .

Many Thanks Pipeman


----------

